# go anna



## Davem54 (Nov 9, 2005)

Took this pic years ago and always liked it as he shows a bit of character


----------



## olivehydra (Nov 9, 2005)

Great pic and enclosure :wink:


----------



## munkee (Nov 9, 2005)

Love the water feature in the background.


----------



## Jason (Nov 9, 2005)

> Great pic and enclosure





> Love the water feature in the background.



lmfao...gold.

yrs ago, i went on a house boat on the hawksberry river with my family. and one day on one of the privet beaches two wild adult lacies wondered over and ate cheesals and drunk wine from a couples picknick, the couple were only sitting about 10meters from us, it was unreal, i have pictures somewhere i will ask my mum to find tyhem and i will see if i can scan them, it was great, something i will never see again. two WILD lacies and the were so friendly, scared the crap out of the picknickers.


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 9, 2005)

Top pic Davey  Where was that taken?


----------



## instar (Nov 9, 2005)

Great Shot!  I dont mind the scenery either!


----------



## Davem54 (Nov 10, 2005)

It was NSW, Kangaroo Valley, Tallowa dam on a canoeing trip.


----------



## iceman (Nov 10, 2005)

yes i must say that is a great pic u took there Davem54 very nice.


----------



## mickousley (Nov 10, 2005)

Dave 
bundenna is a great spot for them camped there many a time
nice water dragons too
Mick


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Nov 10, 2005)

can you imagine rolling over in the swag and throwing an arm around that sucker!


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 10, 2005)

Davem54 said:


> It was NSW, Kangaroo Valley, Tallowa dam on a canoeing trip.



Really? Thats not too far from me. Are you located on the south coast, Davey?


----------



## SLACkra (Nov 10, 2005)

> ate cheesals and drunk wine



lol drunk goannas! that would be funny to see. were they tipsy?

andrew


----------



## Jason (Nov 10, 2005)

> lol drunk goannas! that would be funny to see. were they tipsy?


i WILL find those pictures i looked everywere yesterday, hopefully my mum knows were they are. the people on the beach ran, they didnt even care about there stuff, it was funny.


----------



## Davem54 (Nov 10, 2005)

No serpenttongue I live west of the Blue mts, and occasionally go to Tallowa for recreation, canoeing, bass fishing, swimming etc.
Azztec If you are interested I have attached a pic of a bigger more cuddly one. But if you are going to give one a cuddle I would suggest some serious protection--- armour plated.


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 10, 2005)

AHH a face only herpers could love..

Great shot dude


----------



## zen (Nov 10, 2005)

*Lacey*



> a face only herpers could love



Or a mother! :lol:

You're a talent with the camera Dave, that's for sure. Great shots!
Thanks for sharing the excellent Lacy pics. Very cool 8) 
How you didn't get bit taking them is a wonder :!: 
Did you zoom :?: 


Cheers, zen.


----------



## Davem54 (Nov 10, 2005)

Zen 
The beauty of a digital camera is you can take heaps and heaps of pics, at arms length if necessary. Then cut out what you want. They are such wonderfull gadgets. and so easy to use. I am pleased you appreciate them. 
Dave


----------

